# Do You Feel It Helps With Depression?



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Do you focus on exercise and fitness? Does it Help?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

For me, it does. I generally feel happier after I exercise, like I've accomplished something. Plus I enjoy seeing the physical changes in the mirror and growing stronger.


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

It helps a ton! Especially when you are seeing the results. It helps with self confidence IMO.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes for sure it helps, one workout at a time you are building up something great


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't exercise. I literally have no motivation whatsoever. I'd work out for two days straight then just quit. I really have no determination anymore...


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes it helps a lot and like to get outside with my dog and walk in the neighborhood and take in nature. If nothing else, it is a nice distraction and helps me focus less on anxiety, depression and ongoing issues that may be bothering me.


----------



## Aymankarate (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes absolutely. I really feel good if I stick to training program like running and strength training makes me feel good about my self specially if I keep doing karate I used to be good at karate in competitions. Running makes me feel brilliant it reduces my anxiety big time.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. It's too powerful. Nothing can stop it.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

YES.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

It does help, when I exercise and workout it gives me energy through the day and it makes me feel like I don't have quite as dark of a tint on life. But being depressed makes exercise the last thing I want to do.


----------



## Fredricktoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Aerobic excersise, running, biking, rowing etc. are paricularly helpful in lessening anxiety and enjoying the endorphins that also quell depression. That is, till you get laid up with an injury, need surgery, and have a stroke under anesthesia. So, I'd say... Meh


----------



## throwaway2424 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lifting pretty much gets rid of any signs of it until I stop again. People see a huge difference almost immediately.


----------



## hikkikobocchi (Feb 5, 2015)

iCod said:


> I can't exercise. I literally have no motivation whatsoever. I'd work out for two days straight then just quit. I really have no determination anymore...


Yeah this is me too. For one month my roommates pressured me into their daily routine, and I tried to make it feel good, but as soon as I left I stopped.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

of course but then you're too depressed to even start so like....ok i guess i'll just die


----------



## cris2433 (Jan 20, 2015)

No not for MDD or Dythymia or SA but I do it anyways.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

really ? no. bodybuilding, jogging, cycling, martial arts....no. didn't do a damn thing about my depression

sure, endorphins are released when doing cardio, but not enough for me.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope. I get pissed off when I exercise.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

honestly, it's helped me more than anything else i've tried. nothing else has even come close for me, but it didn't start off that way - initially it made my depression worse.
but i had an inkling that my feelings would change if i saw results so i stuck with it and soon after became addicted.

once you see results from anything you'll definitely get a taste for it. seeing my body change spurred me on and then seeing it continue to grow and get stronger gave me more confidence and more reason to get out of bed than anything else.

something about digging deep and challenging yourself physically - could from running or lifting weights but its almost therapeutic pushing your body to the limits.

my depression still fluctuates but at least its not as consistent as it was some years ago before i started training.

probably not a complete cure in truth but at least it helps.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> really ? no. bodybuilding, jogging, cycling, martial arts....no. didn't do a damn thing about my depression
> 
> sure, endorphins are released when doing cardio, but not enough for me.


Same, feel slightly better after cardio, but it's short term, also it's hard to find motivation when life seems pointless.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No idea how depression can help you and motivate you to do anything.I lose interest in pretty much everything and it just makes me want to be stuck inside my room all day without doing anything. I also don't train, because just thinking about going to a training studio freaks me out, i tried to do it a couple of weeks ago, but ended up quitting short after.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Only when I'm playing a sport. Jogging and lunges and all those other things just seem too mechanical and boring to me. And they're painful. I'm sorry, but I can't commit to something that brings both boredom and pain into my life.


----------



## world09 (Jun 9, 2015)

Of course being active and moving is beneficial and for me I extremely struggle with losing any type of weight through most of my life I’m still obese also have to fight the habit of using food as a medicating bad emotions

And when you exercise, your body releases chemicals called endorphins which is also good


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Nope. I get pissed off when I exercise.


 :lol

Yeah. I get pissed off when I even think about exercise.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope lost all the desire to work out, gave it up along with 20 pounds.. Back to looking Ethiopian.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

It's the most effective anti-depressant for me.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Esteban said:


> It's the most effective anti-depressant for me.


Same for me.


----------



## BrutalBrick (Jun 9, 2015)

Esteban said:


> It's the most effective anti-depressant for me.


Likewise.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Only for a _very_ short period of time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

sure it does..

it's not only the exercise.. but something else that gets me out of my depression.

Sometimes i will be sitting on a bench or exercise equipment not feeling motivated at all, and happen to look up and see some guy with his mouth yawped open or a grimace while trying to lift.. that causes me to suddenly giggle. 

sometimes it's the sounds guys make while lifting that makes me chuckle.

sometimes, it's just looking around the gym and seeing two guys in a corner - one is trying to teach the other how to salsa. This makes me smile.

Or two guys talking to each other, wearing what looks like the baggiest/brightest colored shorts they could find - with their hands on their narrow hips.. and no socks.. i love it..

It's not just the lifting that helps with depression.. sometimes it's also what's in the gym that lifts me out of depression.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Cardio has been shown to help with neurogenesis/hippocampal volume and guard against atrophy, which is thought to be linked to depression and anxiety.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## machan (Nov 27, 2014)

Haven't tried yet! Thanks a lot for this thread. I'll try it out.


----------



## NoahValentine (Jul 8, 2015)

I dont think it helps. need family warmth to overcome


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, definitely.

Exercising has really lifted my general mood and cleared away a lot of the brain fog that was making me sluggish. BUT I had to start consistently work out for a few weeks before these changes really went into effect- also eating healthier helps.

Those that say it exercise didn't help them at all, how long did you exercise and how often? If you just work out half heartedly for a week or two that's not going to do it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking helps..... its some freedom and exercise.

doing dumbbell excersise or bodyweight exercises helps... you feel like you achieved something, it passed time, and it released a bit of dopamine .. so it does help some .


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

At graduation day a number of my family's friends and relatives noticed that I had gained a few unnecessary pounds. This was because I stupidly followed the fast food lifestyle as I had no one to talk to in uni. My parents came home the day that my photographs were processed and started the long playing record about my weight, me not caring about my appearance and the hush-hush that obviously came out from the family relations and friends. After listening to all this crap and being upset all day, I suggested getting a stationary bike in order to combat the 'conflict' that had been stupidly created. I'm grateful for it as it helped me lose considerable weight, but apart from that it's a good pass time in combination with the music on my iPhone, and not having to go to the gym or ride a normal bike outside with the risk of tire or chain damage. It also gives me a good sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 6, 2015)

Not a bit. I force myself to do it but it doesnt improve my mood when im feeling crappy at all. Im hoping it will when i start seeing more results but the process is sooooooooo slow that i wonder if ill be able to keep it up long enough to see those results


----------

